# VU Meter de 60 db de rango



## Fogonazo

Aplicación de 2 LM3916 en cascada, con posibilidad de elegir presentación en Barra o Punto.

Tal rango de medición se logra con el LM3916, conversor A-D y exitador de display en escala logarítmica (Específico para audio).

La figura 3 contiene una tabla para calibrar el VU Meter de acuerdo a la potencia del equipo donde se conectara.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Fogonazo.
Gracias por el aporte, presicamente estaba buscando armar uno.

El circuito se conecta en paralelo a la salida del amplificador?

Quizá una pregunta tonta, pero nunca he armado un vúmetro.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La figura 3 contiene una tabla para calibrar el VU Meter de acuerdo a la *potencia del equipo donde se conectara*.



Eso en el idioma Intergalactico significa salida de potencia (Amplificador)

Sin ningun esfuerzo, tambien se puede conectar al previo


----------



## Pablo16

Mas bien plantee mal la pregunta, igual gracias.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Que buen aporte, ya se lo agregaré a algo...


----------



## ivanutn

Barbaro el circuito, pero igual me parece mas simple el que figura en el datasheet del LM3915, el que lleva un LM3915 y un LM3916. lo unico es que el LM3916 me costo mas del doble que el 3915 y son solo 19 leds.

aca les dejo fotos del modulo que arme yo, esta medio fuera de foco pero se entiende...


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos foreros esto es lo que nesecitaba ya arme el tda7377 con un pre y el de luciperro de 100w la verdad por no tener  conocimiento  me siento satisfecho por mis logros (aunque un pocos desprolijos) jeje , ahi va mi pregunta no encuentro los integrados para este vumeter me pueden decir donde encontrar una tabla de equivalencias para vuscarlo o decirme que puedo usar? muchas gracias


----------



## crazysound

Hola ivanutn, donde conseguiste ese gabinete negro? Yo soy de Villa María,Cba. y acá no se consiguen....


----------



## ivanutn

el gabinete es marca Nakan, lo hacen, o hacian en buenos aires. yo lo consegui aca en Sta Fe capital, pero aca los negocios tienen cosas bastante viejas guardadas . . . .  
 tambien viene con frente de aluminio . . . .


----------



## steinlager

Una pregunta... digamos q se poco y casi nada de audio.... si sobrepasa los 60db se quema o no?


----------



## Fogonazo

NO, simplemente se prenden todos los led.

En la fig. Nº3 tienes como adaptarlo a diversas potencias de amplificación


----------



## steinlager

Ok, gracias por la rta


----------



## nuk

un pregunta habra algun remplazo de los CI por que no los consigo y quisiera saver como funcioonaria en un amplificador de 300w o 500w gracias y si se puede usar esos dos para un solo canal gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

"♫nuk♫" : Esos integrados son muy comunes, por ejemplo aqui los tienen 

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm

Y muy seguramente en la casa que esta enfrente tambien

El esquema es para un solo canal, si es para stereo deves armarte 2 iguales, fijate en la tabla sobre como adaptarlo a la potencia de tu amplificador


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola a todos, yo he armado un vúmetro con el UAA180 y luego modifique uno de esos para hacer un tacometro y funcionaron bien, lo que pasa es q solo maneja 12 led's y no me anime a hacerlo en cascada. de manera de obtener 23 creo, pq una salida se usa para manejar el otro integrado creo.

de todos modos, muy buenos aportes los de fogonazo y demás.


----------



## masqueduro

Hola Fogonazo, en el esquema veo un LM3915 y tu hablas del LM3916; ¿cuál hay que montar?
¿qué rango de tensiones aguanta el montaje?

Muchas gracias
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Fogonazo

Los integrados son identicos, solo cambia la escala de la presentación, trabajan entre 12 y 20VCC.
Uno cambia cada 3 db (LM3915) y el otro cmabia segun la tabla -20,-10,-7, -5,-3, -1, 0,+1, +2, +3 (LM3916)

http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM3915.pdf
http://www.national.com/ds.cgi/LM/LM3916.pdf


----------



## nuk

hola fogonazo encontre esos IC (Integrados) me salieron unos 2$ por integrados ya que son para luces lo que no se es para que sirve ese swich que son dos creo. y donde  conecto el *vumeter * en la salida del amplificador (parlantes)** o en la entrada de la señal ahi si donde porque tengo el EQ 10 Band de tupolev y dos PreAmplificadores uno de luciperro y el otro de tupolev - el preamp meszcladora + Micro***
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## Condor-11

No soy Fogonazo pero, alguna ayuda podria ofrecer. La llave sirve para que los ledes se prendan en forma de barra o en forma de punto y creeria yo (en un vumetro que arme lo conecte asi) va a la salida del amplificador.
Y si me equivoco que me parta un rayo! (para colmo en este momento esta tronando aca :s)

Saludos!


----------



## MauroRG

Hola Fogonazo, muchas gracias por el aporte, es justo lo que estaba buscando. Queria saber si se puede limentar el circuito a 12v. La idea es ponerlo en el coche. Gracias de antemano

Salu2


----------



## MFK08

si el circuito funciona con 12v


----------



## MauroRG

Hola de nuevo, ya monté el circuito y funciona muy bien pero en modo barra, el modo punto no rula. Conecto el pin 9 del primer integrado al 1 del segundo y dejo el pin 9 del segundo integrado al aire, se supone que asi funcionaría en modo punto (dot), pero n va. Sabe alguien  como hacerlo? Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Empleaste la placa original ?
¿ Colocaste la resistencia de 22KΩ ?


----------



## MauroRG

Lo monté en una board y si puse la resistencia de 22k...


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y te fijaste de haber conectado correctamente el puente entre IC1(9) e IC2(1) y no al revés ?


----------



## crazysound

Hola MauroRG y Fogonazo, para el modo punto no van las patas 9 al aire? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

En modo punto el LM3915 de rango menor (Led´s 1 a 10) conecta el pin de selección de modo al pin 11 (Salida led 11) del otro integrado, mira el esquema


----------



## juanma

Buenas, 2 preguntas rápidas    :

1- Para conectar un vúmetro a la salida del preamplificador, que LM uso? 3914 / 3915 o 3916?
Seria necesario un sencillo pre para el vumetro debido a que en salida la señal es pequeña?

2- Los Half-Wave Peak Detector son necesarios en que casos?


----------



## Fogonazo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> 1- Para conectar un vúmetro a la salida del preamplificador, que LM uso? 3914 / 3915 o 3916?


Este esquema funciona solo con LM3914 o *LM3915* este último es el mas apto.



> Seria necesario un sencillo pre para el vumetro debido a que en salida la señal es pequeña?


Si, este esquema es como para conectar a una salida de potencia, si lo quieres conectar a un previo seria conveniente un rectificador de precisión de media (Half-Wave) o onda completa (Full-Wave)



> 2- Los Half-Wave Peak Detector son necesarios en que casos?


Depende de como quieras medir, picos o nivel promedio.
Si armas un detector de picos habrá que determinar tiempos de Attack (Ataque) & Delay (Decaimiento), se puede lograr algo muy vistoso pero se va complicando cada vez mas.


----------



## nuk

Hola Fogonazo y a la gente del foro solo pasaba para dejar el video del vumeter que arme hace poco.
el video esta en 2 partes en la primera muestro el vumeter provandolo solo con ruido 
y el la segunda la pruevo con musica la gran parte es solo musica asi que lo pueden cortar  
el vumeter esta excelente, despues me armo en version estero osea 2 cuando lleguen los $$$
YouTube - Vumeter de 60 db - Foro de Electronica
Posd: Espero que no lo tomen a mal las ediciones que le hice al video(merefiero a los logos)

============
comment,♫nuk♫
============


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Está muy bueno, pero pregunto:

En que modo están trabajando los LM3915...barra o punto? Por que veo algo raro..si es barra, encienden pocos LEDs, si es modo punto encienden demasiados.

Saludos!


----------



## nuk

esta en modo de barra no prenden muchos led por que el volumen del amplificador no esta muy alto
y aparte que la configuracion para 6 ohm no hay en el cuadro yo le puse uno de 8 ohm. fogonazo me paso una configuracion para este caso de 6 ohm aun asi funciona bien 
posd: la camara del cel no ayudo mucho que digamos
aun asi gracias por el comentario ezavalla

comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> esta en modo de barra no prenden muchos led por que el volumen del amplificador no esta muy alto
> y aparte que la configuracion para 6 ohm no hay en el cuadro yo le puse uno de 8 ohm. fogonazo me paso una configuracion para este caso de 6 ohm aun asi funciona bien
> posd: la camara del cel no ayudo mucho que digamos
> aun asi gracias por el comentario ezavalla



OK.
A lo que me refería ecuando dije que en modo barra encienden pocos LEDs es que en el video se vé un conjunto de LEDs que se mueven hacia arriba y abajo pero los primeros estan apagados y encienden cuando el conjunto de LEDs bajan lo suficiente.

Espero que me entiendas, aunque tal vez es un efecto visual en el video.

Saludos!


----------



## Manonline

che, los colores no estan al reves?


----------



## nuk

manonline ... jaja si los colores estan al reves lo puse por error y me gusto asi que lo deje asi y encuanto a tu pregunta ezavalla tienes razon olvide ese punto yo tambien no lo se creo que es la alimentacion porque mientras mas volumen se apagan los primeros led's no me imagino otra cosa si alguien lo deduce seria de ayuda gracias 
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> manonline ... jaja si los colores estan al reves lo puse por error y me gusto asi que lo deje asi y encuanto a tu pregunta ezavalla tienes razon olvide ese punto yo tambien no lo se creo que es la alimentacion porque mientras mas volumen se apagan los primeros led's no me imagino otra cosa si alguien lo deduce seria de ayuda gracias
> comment,♫nuk♫



Posteá el circuito y lo analizamos. De otra forma...medio como imposible....

Saludos!


----------



## nuk

hola ezavalla el circuito y el pcb que uso es el mismo que posteo fogonazo (adjunto) si quieres fotos solo avisame y lo subo y el voltaje con lo que lo alimento es de 12v y el circuito del vumeter tiene incluido un estabilizador de 5v . lo medi con el tester y marca efectivamente 5v. a mi parecer, creo que seria un efecto del integrado para dar la idea de que los led's suben y bajen porque  cuando lo prendi por primera ves el integrado ruteo (osea reviso todos los led's de arriba abajo) mas que todo seria un efecto..? creo yo, corigeme si me equivoco igual gracias de antemano.
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> hola ezavalla el circuito y el pcb que uso es el mismo que posteo fogonazo (adjunto) si quieres fotos solo avisame y lo subo y el voltaje con lo que lo alimento es de 12v y el circuito del vumeter tiene incluido un estabilizador de 5v . lo medi con el tester y marca efectivamente 5v. a mi parecer, creo que seria un efecto del integrado para dar la idea de que los led's suben y bajen porque  cuando lo prendi por primera ves el integrado ruteo (osea reviso todos los led's de arriba abajo) mas que todo seria un efecto..? creo yo, corigeme si me equivoco igual gracias de antemano.
> comment,♫nuk♫



En cuanto a lo de los LED que se encendieron todos y luego se apagaron cuando los alimentas por primera vez es solo un efecto que se produce al aplicar la alimentación, no es una prueba del chip ni nada por el estilo, y aún así es raro, por que en mis pruebas lo hace cuando lo apago, no cuando lo enciendo.

Mejor posteá el esquemático (no el PCB) de lo que vos has armado, por que está dificil de ver en el PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## azael_vg5

amm a lo que pude leer.... se puede alimentar con la pila de 12v aunque diga el esquema que es de 5v?


----------



## nuk

entonces no deverian apagarce los led's  como en mi caso  me esplico deben encender todos por igual 
ejem:archivo adjunto --- *100_2969_118.jpg*
bueno creo que el problema era que usaba los 5v que usa el vumeter para cargar mi mp3   por que ahora ya no me responde el vumeter jeje  creo que se malograron los IC por que no encienden los led's (con el tester si encienden )  
asi que creo que tendria que cambiar los IC's despues de tener un par de $$ 
gracias de todas manera muy agradecido por la ayuda revisare tambien el PCB
posd : dejo el esquematico que use adjunto 
♫nuk♫,comment


----------



## Gonzalonal

hola que tal? primero que nada muy bueno el vumetro, pero no me termino de cerrar una cosa, a ver si alguien me saca la duda.
En este vumetro los lm estan conectados en cascada no? osea serian 20 led para 1 canal (mono)
y para 2 canales deberia hacer 2 placas iguales y conectar una placa a cada canal y ahi tendria en total 40 leds no? obviamente 20 para cada canal.
Estoy %99 seguro de que es asi pero si alguien me lo quiere confirmar ya que ese %1 no me deja dormir. saludos y muchas gracias

PD: si alguien me podria subir por favor la lista de materiales para hacer este proyecto se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Fogonazo

Puedes "Dormir tranquilo"

40 Led´s en total.
20 LED´s para cada canal
2 placas (Una para cada canal)


----------



## alexus

nuk, solo de inbtegrados, ese proyecto me saldria 20 dolares!!

otra cosa, esas "led baragaph" son un tanto feas, los led tienen como poco brillo...


----------



## Gonzalonal

alexus como lo harias vos, sino es con esas led bar graph, dejarias los led pelados asi nomas sin cubrirlos?


----------



## bourges

entonces, cuál combiene utilizar, el lm3915 o el lm3916?? ya se que son el reemplazo directo entre ellos y que sirven para ésta función y vi que uno cambia cada 3db y el otro según la tabla... pero a su criterio, cuál sería mejor que emplee??


----------



## Cacho

bourges dijo:


> ...cuál co*nv*iene utilizar, el lm3915 o el lm3916?? ya se que son el reemplazo directo entre ellos y que sirven para ésta función y vi que uno cambia cada 3db y el otro según la tabla...


Por acá podés sacarte la duda según la aplicación que le quieras dar.

Saludos


----------



## Gonzalonal

cacho te hago una pregunta para aclarar nomas. Segun el link a la explicacion de los decibeles que posteaste mas arriva, este vumetro sirve hasta para 1 000 000 watts?? es asi?
y si fuera mucho menor la potencia igual andaria bien o tendria que adaptarlo?

segun mis calculos si yo lo quisiera poner en un sistema de 50watt = 16.9db este vumetro me prenderia 5 leds a plena potencia si es que estoy utilizando el lm3915 que va de 3db en 3db.
es correcto esto?
como podria hacer para que sea cual sea la potencia maxima poder adaptar este vumetro para que a maxima potencia encienda todos los leds?
espero que me puedas ayudar, y haberme hecho entender

gracias y saludos
Gonzalo


----------



## alexus

gonzalo, los "led pelados" como le decis vos, + un poco de prolijidad y buen gusto del armador, pueden llegar a quedar hermosos!!


----------



## Cacho

Nop.
60dB de amplitud quiere decir que la relación entre la magnitud máxima y  mínima representables es de 1.000.000 de veces (10Log...) o 1.000 veces si hablamos de potencia (por aquello de 20log...).

Simplemente se pone el valor de contraste (la referencia) en otro punto más alto o bajo según sea lapotencia de salida del equipo al que se conecta. Hay una tabla en el primer post con valores de componentes según la potencia máxima.

Saludos


----------



## Gonzalonal

otra vez, cacho, muchas gracias, la habia visto a la tablade referencias pero por algo me olvide anoche y me surgio la duda. muchas gracias saludos


----------



## bourges

muchas gracias cacho por acercarme la info, excelente el trabajo que hiciste... una cosa, nunca use esos led que vienen en barras, y vi que alexus dice que son descoloridos, que le falta brillo... es más vistoso estéticamente éste o el led común??


----------



## Cacho

De nada y de nada.



bourges dijo:


> ...nunca use esos led que vienen en barras, y vi que alexus dice que son descoloridos, que le falta brillo... es más vistoso estéticamente éste o el led común??


Te vas a una casa de electrónica grande como a las 4 de la tarde (para que no haya mucha gente) y le pedís al vendedor que te muestre cómo encienden las barras que tiene.
Te fijás si te parecen aceptables o no y ya estás listo 

Saludos


----------



## Gonzalonal

fogonazo, si es posible me podrias pasar los datos de R1 y C4 para una potencia de 370 watts RMS, o mejor, si me puedes facilitar la formula de calculo asi ajusto sus valores a mis medidas. muchas gracias

PD: no me queda claro que es P1, alguien me lo aclara?
PD2: cuando S1.A pasa a la otra poscicion, tambien lo debe hacer S1.B no?

alguien me podria pasar la formula para calcular r1 y c4 ? perdon que postee de vuelta, pasa q manana voy a ir a comprar los componentes.
gracias


----------



## Gonzalonal

alguien me puedde resolver estas dudas por favor? gracias


----------



## Daniss1

Un par de duas, soy novatisimo en esto asi que: alguien me puede hacer una lista de los componentes, yo no los se seguir
otra cosa, en el esquema y la pcb que colgais veo entradas y otros pero ya os digo que soy muy nuevo, ¿cual seria la entrada de audio?¿yla de tension, aparte de los 5v?
¿cual es la potencia maxima que admiten? en la tabla pone 100, pero yo quiero para 3600w, si quisiera un vumeter para 5 amplis de 2x3600 tendria que adaptar el vumeter a la suma total de todas las potencias??
Perdonad por el ollo pero es que casi no tengo ni idea.

Otra idea que tengo es: pongo los leds en paralelo y a la entrada de cada uno pongo una resistencia limitadora en serie a cada led, en los verdes (mas bajos) por ejemplo una baja, 47k, en el 2ºverde una de 70k y asi sucesivamente(los datos de la resistencia los tendria que calcular, ya que ahora los pongo a ojo como ejemplo) de forma que cuando la potencia sea mayor los leds con mayor resistencia se vayan encendiendo, es una propuesta bastante casera y no espero que funcione pero me gustaria que alguien me dijera POR QUE no funciona para ir aprendiendo de mis fallos.
un saludo

A ver si he sacado bien los componentes:
C1-1u (poliester)
C2-10u a 16v(electrolitico)
C3-100n(poliester) no conoco que unidad de medida es n, si alguien puede explicarmelo
C4-2n2u (poliester)
C5-22n(poliester)
C6-10u a 16v (electrolitico)
C7-100n(poliester)
R1-2k7ohm
R2-10k
R3-680ohm
R4-22k
R5-820ohm
R6-2k2ohm
R7-22ohm
P1-100ohm (potenciometro o resistencia regulable???)
IC1-LM3915
IC2-LM3915
IC3-7805
D1-D20-leds (varios verdes, amarillos y rojos)
S1-conmutador de bipolar dos vias
Decidme si alguno esta mal para no fastidiarla antes de comprarlo todo.

¿que os parece este?


----------



## Daniss1

Hace poco hize una pregunta sobre este proyecto pero nadie me ha respondido: 1º necesito saber si la entrada de tension es solo de 5 v(creo que si), lo 2º es donde va la entrada de audio(creo que en los dos conectores de la izquierda) y lo 3º es para que es el circuito que esta debajo de los ods conectores de la izquierda, ya que esta aparte no se para que es(comentaban un estabilizador de 5v, creo que es esto pero no lo se seguro).


----------



## Blauered

Que tal, excelente aporte, lo realizé en una protoboard y a decir que funciona bien. Felicitaciones a fogonazo por el post!
Ahora bien, yo lo alimenté precisamente con mi fuente casera de 12v, y una salida de 10W a 8 ohm, el regulador 7805 se encarga de darle los 5V planos a los LM's, de hecho, el rango aconsejable es a partir de 3V por encima del voltaje regulado, esto es, a partir de los 8V, de hecho, funciona con una batería portatil de 9V. Lo máximo que soporta en voltaje de entrada es de 17V, según la hoja de datos del regulador que tiene este circuito.
Lo curioso es que postearon un vídeo y se nota que los leds inferiores tienden a apagarse cuando se suben los dB's... en mi caso sí se quedan encendidos, yo lo monté con leds comunes, ya que en mi gusto personal, lucen más los leds separados que las barras que acá me ofrecieron.
Proseguiré con las PCBs y la elaboraciónd e algun gabinete.


----------



## arnitron

chicos me ocurrio un enorme estallido, hizo corto el circuito.
no se que pasoya lo he intentado todo asi que me rendire y tratare de encontrar uno que vendan ya hecho, no me fundo mas la cabeza.
alguien me puede ayudar he visto que en algunos equipos de musica (minicomponentes, radios, etc) como le llamen en su pais, se muestra un vumetro analogo( aguja) ese me parece muy entretenido y me gusto mas que el de leds necesito saber como puedo hacer uno y no se si los conocen normalmente tienen una luz que tambien a medida de que el agudo o el bajo varien la luz cambia su intensidad con ese ritmo.
saludos.


----------



## rascueso

Hola gente! estoy por montar el circuito pero... tengo el mismo problema que Daniss1 no se p*OR* q*UÉ* tiene 3 entradas...
1-la entrada de audio
2-la de alimentacion
3-la salida de 5v para la segunda placa.
es asi???? alguien podria explicarlo? Graxxxxxxxxxxx..

ya que estamos pregunto otra.... le puedo poner a cada salida un 2n3904 para colgarle muchos leds??? como seria la coneccion?


----------



## Daniss1

rascueso dijo:


> Hola gente! estoy por montar el circuito pero... tengo el mismo problema que Daniss1 no se pq tiene 3 entradas...
> 1-la entrada de audio
> 2-la de alimentacion
> 3-la salida de 5v para la segunda placa.
> es asi???? alguien podria explicarlo? Graxxxxxxxxxxx..
> 
> ya que estamos pregunto otra.... le puedo poner a cada salida un 2n3904 para colgarle muchos leds??? como seria la coneccion?



creo que en la entrada que esta a la izquierda es el audio, el circito que esta solo debajo de esa entrada es un establlizador para los 5 v, y los conectores de 5v en cada componenetes so la entrada de tension, aun asi la pcb la tiens ya montada para imprimirla y pner los componentes.
lo de mas leds, creo que no pero pregunta por ahi aver


----------



## danger altatension

pero se podria conectar directamente a la salida de audio del pc ?


----------



## danger altatension

si meto la entrada de sonido desde un mp3 por ejemplo al ser estéreo donde irian los dos cables? Es *QUE* esa parte no me *QU*eda clara en el esquema y S1  yS2 que es ?


----------



## rascueso

alguien me puede decir donde se conecta el trafo de las 2 entradas que tiene? o una es salida?

yo no quiero ser cargoso pero..... tengo mis placas listas y no entiendo lo de las 3 entradas alguien me puede responder? mas tarde subo las fotos de el diseño de mi placa. graciasss


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rascueso dijo:


> yo no quiero ser cargoso pero..... tengo mis placas listas y no entiendo lo de las 3 entradas alguien me puede responder? mas tarde subo las fotos de el diseño de mi placa. graciasss



Por que no tomás el esquemático de la primera página y seguís las pistas y componentes para ver a que cosa corresponden en el esquema?


----------



## rascueso

ezaballa agendate venir a mi casa el dia del amigo... ya mire el esquematico se que la 1 es la entrada de audio pero no entiendo las otras. no soy ni tecnico ni ing solamente un humilde aficionado.

aca tan las fotitos de mi placa.. quedo linda no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rascueso dijo:


> ezaballa agendate venir a mi casa el dia del amigo... ya mire el esquematico se que la 1 es la entrada de audio pero no entiendo las otras. no soy ni tecnico ni ing solamente un humilde aficionado.



 
Pero es que es la forma mas simple de saberlo...a menos que esperés a que te conteste quien la diseñó. Seguro que hay otra entrada que debe ser alimentación, y a juzgar por el esquema, la tercera tal vez sea alimentación de los LEDs...pero si no la mirás vos (y de paso aprendés a seguir un esquema ) tengo que hacerlo yo para contestarte...



rascueso dijo:


> aca tan las fotitos de mi placa.. quedo linda no?



Si, muy bonita.


----------



## rascueso

no hay forma de hacerlo andar bien.. en modo barra prende hasta un poquito mas de la mitad y en modo punto sigue en modo barra jaja.. puede ser que se quemo ic2?

hola amigos! otra vez sopa... me estoy quemando la cabeza con este circuito y no tengo forma de hacerlo andar. subo mi diseño de pcb echo en PCB Wizard por si alguien lo quiere y de paso si ven algún error que me lo comenten yo lo repase mil veces y no le encontré ningún problema. espero su ayuda ya que tengo mucho tiempo invertido en este proyecto y no logro que funcione. graciasss


----------



## H0l41234

Hola soy nuevo en esto, y tengo algunas dudas.
Como podria hacer para este esquema pero que la entrada sea un pequeño microfono? (Tipo los de PC)
Y luego, a mi me gustaria colocar leds de alta luminosidad. Podria utilizarlo aqui? Que resistencias necesitaria? Gracias!


----------



## Daniss1

H0l41234 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en esto, y tengo algunas dudas.
> Como podria hacer para este esquema pero que la entrada sea un pequeño microfono? (Tipo los de PC)
> Y luego, a mi me gustaria colocar leds de alta luminosidad. Podria utilizarlo aqui? Que resistencias necesitaria? Gracias!


Para meterle entrada de micro, lo mejor seria un micro dinamico(como los del singstar o cualquiera de karaoke) ya que dan mejor calidad y el circuito de audio es mas sencillo,
de todas formas si quieres usar un mciro de pc  deberias buscar un preamplificador de micro electret, y si es uno de estos otros (de los dinamicos) un pre de micro dinamico. ahora busco a ver si encuentro algo y te lo pongo
PAra los leds de alta luminosiad, pues no manejo demasiado con el calculo de resistencias apra leds.. pero yo diria que con la misma resistencia o dismunuirla unos cuantos ohms


----------



## yurdy

_Una pregunta...._
*¿En este circuito de Fogonazo se puede poner algún Amplificador de Audio de 20 Watts?*
Y si es así....*¿donde lo pongo?*
Es que tengo un circuito de un amplificador de 20 watts, pero quisiera ponerle un vúmetro...¿alguna idea?
¡Porfa ayúdenme! 

Este es el circuito del Amplificador de Audio de 20 Watts:



*Está muy inentendible...pero si quieren se los aclararé más adelante...* 

*Lo que quiero es hacer un vúmetro que esté conjuntamente conectado a un amplificador... es que tengo un iPod Shuffle y quiero hacerle unos elegantes parlantes con el vúmetro de leds...*


Estaba por hacer este vúmetro de aquí...pero no lo entiendo muy bien...:
Ese INPUT es para la entrada de audio...pero *¿y los parlantes?*
Además, allí hay un pin sin conexión en el IC3... *verifíquenlo ustedes mismos...:* 

http://users.otenet.gr/~%20athsam/vu_meter_2.htm 


*Soy algo nuevo en esto de la electrónica...asi que por favor no sean tan duros conmigo...*


----------



## manuj

Yurdy si leed el datasheet del LM3916 verás que ese circuito es uno de los que tienen de muestra, y en él podrás apreciar que ese pin (el 1 del lm3916) no va conectado. El agregado de abajo es para amplificar la señal de entrada la cual modificas la ganancia con el potenciómetro TR1. Si no me equivoco el primer operacional IC1a invierte la señal con ganancia (R2+TR1)/R1 lo que hace una ganancia variable entre 1 y 5,7. Y el segundo vuelve a invertirla hasta dejarla tal cual y sin volverla a amplificar ya que su ganancia sería R4/R3 que al ser iguales hacen 1. Lo que a mi me pasa es que simulo con proteus los vúmetros que encuentro en este foro, en internet en general y sobre todo los del datasheet del LM3916. Pero en su mayor parte, necesito meterle amplitud en la señal de audio de varias centenas para que logre prender los leds. Es como si la señal no fuera suficiente, demasiado débil. Este es el motivo por el cual no he montado ninguno, porque mi objetivo es conectarlo por jack al pc. Debo montarle un amplificador que me haga de intermediario entre el vúmetro y el pc?
He probado el circuito de yurdi con proteus y hace cosas raras...Subo los archivos en proteus para quien quiera simularlo. El problema es que cuando pasa del 7º led salta tres leds y pasa al 11, luego hace cosas muy raras...pero bueno supongo que será problema de la simulación porque el circuito creo que está bien montado. Si le echais un vistazo y le veis error alguno...ya sabeis.

Aquí tienes el datasheet del TL072 en el que verás que es un integrado con dos operacionales, de ahí el IC1a e IC1b (supongo que ya lo sabrás pero por si aca...)
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/L/0/7/TL072.shtml
Si buscas en la wikipedia acerca de los operacionales verás que tienen varias configuraciones entre ellas la de inversor. Si inviertes dos veces te quedas con un seguidor pero con ganancia...jajaja

Aquí el del LM3916 http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/9/LM3916.shtml
Leetelo ya que tiene circuitos interesantes

Pd. Adjunto otro rar con varios vúmetros para simularlos con proteus. Entre ellos está el primero de fogonazo, que por cierto funciona bastante bien (simulado claro), el problema es que a penas coge 10 leds de amplitud máxima, le podría hacer alguna modificación en alguna resistencia para aumentar la ganancia de la señal de audio??? Un saludo gente


----------



## Nrik

estoy apunto de acer este circuito, pero sin la pc board, sino que lo aria con una placa de esas que van marcados railes. Voy a calcular la resistencia y el condensador para una potencia de 400W a 8homs.
La pregunta es: En el esquema pone que hay que colocar dos LM3915 y durante el foro se habla de poner dos LM3916.
Gracias para las aclaraciones.


----------



## manuj

Según tengo entendido creo que son totalmente compatibles...el 15 te dará una respuesta logarítmica mas adecuada para medir potencias creo en amplificadores...y el 16 te dará una respuesta semilogarítmica ideal para preamplificadores etc. Puedes cambiar un circuito por otro sin problemas creo. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco...lo que se es lo que he leido por este foro...una humilde interpretación. Simula en proteus aver que pasa. Un saludo


----------



## regermax

Hola una consulta que pasaria si usara un solo integrado y uso el doble de leds en paralelo a los leds que se usaria para un circuito comun ????


----------



## ALIEM

hola  compañero   como  le  conecto  este  volumetro  al  amplificador  zener  modificado   compadre  ustedes creen  que  sea  posible,  pero  quisiera  armar  un  vulumetro  que  tenga    led  que  indica  cuando  esta  prendido  y  el    led  que indican  la  potencia  del  amplificador,   vamos  compañero    con  la  ayuda  de  fogonaso  es  posible, usted  señor  fogonaso  que un un  hombre  respetado  en  este  foro   y sabe  mucho  me  puede  ayudar


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro tengo una pregunta desde hace un tiempo y quisiera saber que efecto tendria al utilizar el Half-Wave de Silicon chip con este proyecto lo e simulado en el proteus 7.7 a 2Vpp juntando este proyecto y el Half-Wave de Silicon chip al parecer tiene un buen resultado pero me interesaria saber que mas tendria que considerar para esta modificacion
ya que el circuito original de silicon es solo de 10 led's.



Fogonazo dijo:


> si lo quieres conectar a un previo seria conveniente un rectificador de precisión de media (Half-Wave) o onda completa (Full-Wave)


es posible usar este Half-Wave de Silicon Chip...?

bueno espero tener alguna orientancion con este proyecto, adjunto la simulacion.

*PD:* 


yo dije hace un buen tiempo dijo:


> creo que se malograron los IC's.....


correccion solo se quemo el LM7805 (regulador de 5V) los LM3915 estan bien y funcionando aqui una muestra .




*PD de la PD:* quite el switch para usarlo solo en modo Barra el video que subi anteriormente era en modo punto y hasta ahora no lo e podido dejar bien asi que me quedo con la barra si alguien no queda satisfecho con los LM3915 es posible realizarlo mediante programacion con agun PIC con ADC.
gracias de antemano por alguna respuesta ,*ΠµK*


----------



## avanzado

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aplicación de 2 LM3916 en cascada, con posibilidad de elegir presentación en Barra o Punto.
> 
> Tal rango de medición se logra con el LM3916, conversor A-D y exitador de display en escala logarítmica (Específico para audio).
> 
> La figura 3 contiene una tabla para calibrar el VU Meter de acuerdo a la potencia del equipo donde se conectara.





men en la figura del medio donde esta las dos figuras juntas dime cuales son los puntos de audio y los puntos de la corriente lo podrias marcar en la figura


----------



## Fogonazo

avanzado dijo:


> men en la figura del medio donde esta las dos figuras juntas dime cuales son los puntos de audio y los puntos de la corriente lo podrias marcar en la figura



Ya se encuentran marcados


----------



## VonBraun

Hola muchachos, algo viejito el post pero los molesto por una pregutonta... como conectar este vumetro a la salida de un ampli en modo puente, por ej este? Es decir cual de los semiciclos debo tomar para la medición. O debería existir un vumetro por semiciclo? Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

VonBraun dijo:


> Hola muchachos, algo viejito el post pero los molesto por una pregutonta... como conectar este vumetro a la salida de un ampli en modo puente, por ej este? Es decir cual de los semiciclos debo tomar para la medición. O debería existir un vumetro por semiciclo? Muchas Gracias.



Es indistinto  .


----------



## ediel

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/vu_meter_60db_02_140-jpg.5708/
quais las medidas da pcb


----------



## Fogonazo

ediel dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/vu_meter_60db_02_140-jpg.5708/
> quais las medidas da pcb



Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]


----------



## ediel

ivanutn dijo:


> Barbaro el circuito, pero igual me parece mas simple el que figura en el datasheet del LM3915, el que lleva un LM3915 y un LM3916. lo unico es que el LM3916 me costo mas del doble que el 3915 y son solo 19 leds.
> 
> aca les dejo fotos del modulo que arme yo, esta medio fuera de foco pero se entiende...



Amigo *ivanutn *¿ Dónde se encuentran los archivos del pcb de la figura del VUmetro en barras de leds ?

*Nota do moderador : Este é um fórum de língua espanhola por favor use um tradutor.*


----------



## ediel

rascueso dijo:


> ezaballa agendate venir a mi casa el dia del amigo... ya mire el esquematico se que la 1 es la entrada de audio pero no entiendo las otras. no soy ni tecnico ni ing solamente un humilde aficionado.
> 
> aca tan las fotitos de mi placa.. quedo linda no?


*rascueso*
Cuáles son las medidas de las tarjetas pcb?


----------



## lio-lionel

hola soy nuevo en el www.forosdeelectronica.com, y quiero armar el vumetro de fogonazo pero para 40 leds, tendria que armar 2 modulos iguales y  el segundo modulo como se comunica con el primero? yo me supongo que con la pata del led 20 y conectarlo a la entrada del segundo modulo, seria algo asi? desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

lio-lionel dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el www.forosdeelectronica.com, y quiero armar el vumetro de fogonazo pero para 40 leds, tendria que armar 2 modulos iguales y  el segundo modulo como se comunica con el primero? yo me supongo que con la pata del led 20 y conectarlo a la entrada del segundo modulo, seria algo asi? desde ya muchas gracias...


¿ Y por que tanto rango de medición ?

*NO *es tan fácil


----------



## lio-lionel

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que tanto rango de medición ?
> 
> *NO *es tan fácil



muchas gracias x responder a mi pregunta!!!}

tengo un amplificador que tenia un vumetro con leds y se quemo, y aprovechando la situacion y con 30 cm de largo queria poner el que usted publico y ocupar todo ese largo para dejarlo como antes pero con un mejor vumetro
si es complicado no se preocupe y colocare el de 20 leds de su publicacion
desde ya, muchas gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podrías poner cada led doble o triple para llegar a ese largo . . . creo irían simplemente en serie ¿?

Si querés investigar cómo se pondrían tres o cuatro encadenados , deberías estudiarte a fondo *(datasheet)* el funcionamiento de las patas:

4 - Divider Low End
6 - Divider High End
7 - Reference Output
8 - Reference Adjust

Saludos !


*P.D.:*

Ésto es un termómetro , deberías entrar por dónde dice 10mV)ºC , o sea por las patas 6

Ojo que aquí han usado el LM3914 *que es lineal* !




			https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1753297.html


----------

